
Climate change and life events - mooreds
https://climate-life-events.herokuapp.com/
======
titojankowski
oh this is sweet! Come join our Gitter chat: [https://gitter.im/giving-a-fuck-
about-climate-change/Lobby](https://gitter.im/giving-a-fuck-about-climate-
change/Lobby)

We made this: [http://carbondoomsday.com](http://carbondoomsday.com)

(background blog post: [http://titojankowski.com/no-one-gives-a-fck-about-
climate-ch...](http://titojankowski.com/no-one-gives-a-fck-about-climate-
change/))

